# What's your favorite event?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

So for the past several days my wife and I have been glued to the tv every night watching the olympics and enjoying it. Of all the events I enjoy the more classical events such as the Javelin throw, and the shot put. Have you been watching the olympics and if so what are your favorite events?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My favorite event has been the Greeks' achievement of bringing the Olympics back to its source and having it all ready on time- despite the world's skepticism!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Indoor vollyball (6vs6)
Kayaking
and Cycling


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I haven't had any time to watch the Olympics this year, unfortunately. But my favorite sports to watch are the Kayaking and Canoe events. These usually don't get much TV time, so I don't feel like I am missing too much. I am more a Winter Olympics fan anyway.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Very good point Mezz! I think that went kind of by the wayside during the event, but you're right. I am also relieved to see that except for the moron at the end it went off without a hitch (judging not withstanding).
As far as events I am partial to the track and field and weightlifting. Still it's all great I absolutely love the Olympics.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Summer Oly, I like fencing (all three types). They never broadcast it, except for bits of the womens' sabre this year as there was a US medal contender. There had been a bunch of fencing events with Hungary, Italy and such taking gold, but no coverage, not even for download from NBCOlympics. 

The other events are mildly interesting, but the popular team events just bore me. Baseball/softball, basketball, soccer, volleyball. Ick. 

Doubles in badminton and tennis is ok. 

Winter Oly, just about all of it is very cool for me, with those popular team sports again a bore. Hockey's not as bad as the summer team events, but still not something I'll try and see.

Phil


----------

